# Alight



## vendordontmesswithme (May 30, 2021)

Ever since we went with this company myself and other team members have had every single claim denied.  I won't go into in depth detail but I had a prescription purchased at CVS Pharmacy within a Target location denied. It is ridiculous.  The last denial was for the exact same thing and time consuming to clear up.
I just wonder if others have had issues or is it just our bad luck.


----------



## sunnydays (May 31, 2021)

what's alight


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 31, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> what's alight


Alight.com run targetpayandbenefits.com & 401k

All funds (except for a select few, including Target stock) are Vanguard funds. Vanguard has created a few pre-sorted mixes based on expected retirement age called LifePath, that will offer consistent returns-on-investment (ROI). Vanguard is a fund management institute out of Philadelphia, PA. They don't manage the retirement program for Target, they just manage the stocks and funds that Target's financial advisor company, *Alight Financial *Advisors, selects from. The benefit of having Vanguard stocks is that Vanguard is a well-known financial institute with a strong track-record of ROI offerings.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 31, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Ever since we went with this company myself and other team members have had every single claim denied.  I won't go into in depth detail but I had a prescription purchased at CVS Pharmacy within a Target location denied. It is ridiculous.  The last denial was for the exact same thing and time consuming to clear up.
> I just wonder if others have had issues or is it just our bad luck.


If you have fsa, you can covered up to 550.00.

 Health Care Flexible Spending Account (FSA) You can determine how much you want to set aside to help pay for eligible medical, pharmacy, vision and dental expenses. You don't need to be enrolled in a Target-sponsored medical plan to enroll in the HealthCare FSA, and funds rollover up to $550 as long as you remain eligible for the plan.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Jun 1, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Ever since we went with this company myself and other team members have had every single claim denied.  I won't go into in depth detail but I had a prescription purchased at CVS Pharmacy within a Target location denied. It is ridiculous.  The last denial was for the exact same thing and time consuming to clear up.
> I just wonder if others have had issues or is it just our bad luck.


I haven’t had any issues. Are you using their debit card or are you submitting receipts and waiting for reimbursement?
If you’re using the card, make sure your email is correct. I’ve had them send me an email saying I needed to submit a receipt/bill to verify a transaction once, and almost overlooked it.


----------

